
The Danger of Crusades - DanBC
http://www.transparencyproject.org.uk/the-danger-of-crusades/
======
DanBC
This article talks about a UK Newspaper's campaign to get law changed in the
UK to protect women and children from abusive men. This is important and they
probably have a good point: far too many women are killed by partners and ex
partners; far too many children are killed by parents and step parents.

One of the examples they're using is the Victoria Haigh case.

She alleged that her ex-partner was sexually abusing their child. The family
courts (who only need to find this proved on the balance of probabilities)
couldn't say that he had done so, and found in fact that he hadn't done so and
that the allegations were malicious. She didn't stop making the allegations
and the father had to go to court, repeatedly, to have the court orders
enforced. This ended up with her being jailed for ignoring the court orders
and continuing to make contact with the child.

Haigh was using a McKenzie Friend. These people are not qualified nor
registered and often don't have any insurance. They're meant to be an actual
friend who sits with you in the court room, handing you the papers and just
being there. They must not provide legal advice and they usually don't get to
address the court. Because of the lack of legal aid in English Family Courts
we're seeing more people using McKenzie Friends, and because of a variety of
campaigning groups (covering the wide range of MRAs, extremist Christians,
etc) we're seeing a lot of McKenzie Friends who are ideologically driven.
Haigh's McKenzie friend was also jailed for interfering with the court orders.

The article briefly mentions the Hampstead satanic abuse allegations. This is
a conspiracy theory / hoax that says ritual satanic sexual abuse of children
is common. It has caused immense harm.
[https://hoaxteadresearch.wordpress.com/](https://hoaxteadresearch.wordpress.com/)
[http://barristerblogger.com/2015/03/24/the-hampstead-so-
call...](http://barristerblogger.com/2015/03/24/the-hampstead-so-called-
satanic-cult-should-be-a-warning-to-the-credulous/)

It's really worrying that the newspaper is using this example to support their
case, because there are plenty of others that don't involve abusive women.

